# Which perfume do you pick for your signature scent?



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 9, 2021)

I love the floral scents of my perfume, like most people. But I've wondered to myself. Does everyone have their own signature scent? So I did a trial and error to determine which one best suits me.


----------



## Beryl (Apr 3, 2021)

Not me I use many different. But my daughter 21 at college overseas she has a signature scent. She always had free reign and use of my perfumes, my makeup. So she tried some, also got perfume gifts from me for Xmas and her birthdays. When I started collecting ZARA because read somewhere they are dupes. Daughter tried those and loved Red Vanilla it is her signature scent since teen years.
Fragrantica site has perfume notes it has vanilla, iris, ....is a floral fruity fragrance


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 21, 2021)

I also do not have a signature scent, I use different perfumes depending on my mood and where I am going.


----------



## Heathery_Sweet (Apr 23, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> I also do not have a signature scent, I use different perfumes depending on my mood and where I am going.


I agree with you. Perfume and I choose according to the mood because the smells can be annoying, which is why I try to diversify my days with different perfumes


----------



## lasharn (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm obsessed with rose-scented perfumes and scents. I guess that's what my signature scent is!


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 8, 2021)

Fresh, floral, and happy scents works wonders for me. For instance I'd love how it goes with Clinique Happy Heart and Bath & Body Works Gingham EDP. **


----------



## Saphire (Mar 15, 2022)

I don't really follow a certain brand, I try to switch and try it all. But my favorite fragrance is sandalwood. I can't explain how soothing I feel using it.


----------

